# 97750 for video gait analysis



## smeyer15 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi-
I'm new to PT coding and I struggle often with CPT 97750. Our physical therapy department has been using this for gait/running video analysis.  I thought this would be included in the gait training code 97116 but I'm not sure.  Can anyone help me with this?


----------

